# Orange Bourbon Spare ribs on Sunday!



## jalan43 (Nov 10, 2011)

My family is bugging me for spare ribs on Sunday. Better give them what they want or it will get UGLY!

Thought I would throw a little something special for them. Orange Bourbon Marinade is my favorite.

Sprite, Orange soda, orange juice, brown sugar, garlic, black pepper, celery salt.

I like to marinade the ribs for 24 hours. After they are done, I dry them off and dry rub them. Let them sit another 24 hours then smoke them at 165 degrees until they are falling off the bone. I will be using a peach and cherry wood sawdust mixture for smoke this time. I'm already drooling at the thought of it! Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok now that you have us all on edge I suggest that you get to smoking and posting or there could be hell to pay here too. GOT IT.........................JK


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 10, 2011)

Momma always said" Patience is a virtue!" Will post pictures on Sunday!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

We'll be waiting!


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds interesting to say the least.


----------



## railrunner130 (Nov 19, 2011)

Where does the bourbon come in?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 19, 2011)

railrunner130 said:


> Where does the bourbon come in?



X2..  was just gonna ask same thing..  I guess he's drinking it while smoking


----------



## damrs (Nov 20, 2011)

*!!! ITS SUNDAY !!!*

*so now can we find out where da Bourbon comes in?*


----------



## roller (Nov 20, 2011)

And we are still waiting....


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok i am still here


----------



## smokingmymeat (Nov 20, 2011)

:drool How much longer!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## jalan43 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry guys,I was away for a few days. I put the bourbon in the marinade. The ribs had a light flavor of bourbon. They were really good!


----------

